# Near Miss



## Fireaxman (Jan 28, 2006)

I screwed up. I got away with it (no injuries) but I guess If I'm going to learn from you guys I need to admit my mistakes. Maybe it will save someone else from a similar mistake.

Skwerl TOLD me New England "Stay Set" was a good rope for that advanced hitch climbing system, but I didn't have any. I had some other "New England" rope though, some stuff listed as "Prusick Cord" in the "Rigging Lines" section of the catalog. I ordered the "Stay Set", but just thought I would play around with what I had until I received the "Stay Set".

"Playing Around" was going pretty good, and I started speeding up the descents a little. After about 3 descents from 40 feet I checked my friction hitch. The cover was melted completely off and it had burned through about half of the inner strands. Most of the damage was hidden under the wraps of the Knut, but thankfully enough damage was evident in the top wrap that I noticed it before I made another ascent.

Lesson learned - be sure to use the right rope for the job. If you haven't got the right rope, be patient, wait until you get it. Obviously, if I had tried one more descent it would have been WAY TOO FAST!

I've got the "Stay Set" now, and it's Excellent!


----------



## daveyclimber (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow , I'm glad you lookjed at your knot . I have had similar things happen to my climbing lines , once they start to go , they go fast


----------



## skwerl (Jan 29, 2006)

Here's the technical info on Sta-Set.
http://www.neropes.com/techdata/sta-set.htm
Here's where I got mine, I forgot who it was that posted the SailNet link years ago but I've never bothered looking for another source. I haven't ordered from them in over a year but I assume the link is still good. 
http://shop.sailnet.com/index.php/cPath/421_422_428

They have it in several colors, if you call them up you might be able to get a slightly better price on some short roll ends if they have any. The last couple times I just ordered 100' of the 3/8" white (the colored is more expensive). They also run sales a few times per year so you should stock up when the price is low.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Jan 29, 2006)

Fire,,


Any time you decent 40 feet non stop on ANY rope that is 100% poly cover, you are going to burn it up. Even Sta-set. The advantage to the staset is its low price.

If you want something that is going to last a while, you need a technora cover....bee-line, hrc, etc. Its a little more expensive, but in the long run, it may last longer.

Ive got the bee-line. If you want to try some, let me know.


----------



## Redbull (Jan 29, 2006)

I just got some of the Beeline from TreeJunkie, who got it from okietreedude. It was priced very reasonably. I've seen the piece that TreeJunkie has been using for months now and it is still in good shape. Maybe he'll chime in on this subject. 
Be careful, man. Theres already enough things you got to worry about doing this job, you don't need one more.


----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 29, 2006)

okietreedude1 said:


> Fire,,
> 
> 
> Any time you decent 40 feet non stop on ANY rope that is 100% poly cover, you are going to burn it up. Even Sta-set. The advantage to the staset is its low price.
> ...




I am still climbing on the beeline I got in Nash from David. Bought 75' thinking I was going to burn it up maybe 5 times slower than sta set, however, I am still on my first 4' hitch I tied up in the motel in Nash! Beeline is good stuff, I will probably end up replacing it when I retire the climbing line. I dont take it easy on my hitch/climbing line, neither does my size or friction saver.

Good stuff! WAY cheaper than sta set. According to Nick, you can wear it to the core before needing to replace it.


----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 29, 2006)

okietreedude1 said:


> Fire,,
> 
> 
> Any time you decent 40 feet non stop on ANY rope that is 100% poly cover, you are going to burn it up. Even Sta-set. The advantage to the staset is its low price.
> ...




I am still climbing on the beeline I got in Nash from David. Bought 75' thinking I was going to burn it up maybe 5 times slower than sta set, however, I am still on my first 4' hitch I tied up in the motel in Nash! Beeline is good stuff, I will probably end up replacing it when I retire the climbing line. I dont take it easy on my hitch/climbing line, neither does my size or friction saver.

Good stuff! WAY cheaper than sta set. According to Nick, you can wear it to the core before needing to replace it.


----------



## Fireaxman (Jan 29, 2006)

okietreedude1 said:


> Fire,,
> 
> 
> Any time you decent 40 feet non stop on ANY rope that is 100% poly cover, you are going to burn it up. Even Sta-set. The advantage to the staset is its low price.
> ...



Hmmm. I've been getting away with it for some time just using the Blakes on the traditional bridge of Arboplex or Blue Streak. Well, OK, maybe I was going a little faster on the Knut. And I am being a little more careful on the Stay-set after my near miss. Sure do like the way the Stay-set performs on all my ropes.

But Yes, I would like to try the Bee-line, with your recomendation. I'll give your shop a call tomorrow morning.


----------

